# Joining Govt Entity in UAE



## kamran1134

Hi All,

*I am working for a freezone cmpany and they have outsourced me in government sector. One clause of my internal employment contract is that i can not join the client during and after two years of job. and so on, this clause is not mentioned in labout contract

penal clause is that "The second party will be obliged, without need of any notice or judicial treatment or the need of a legal consultation, to pay the first party a sum of Aed 50,000."

My Question is that if i join the government company then do i need to pay the penalty or my company can put me on an immigration/labour ban.*

Thanks


----------



## kamran1134

anyone knows about it? i also need the answer of this.


----------



## Tercia

I'm not a lawyer, but if it says in the contract they could probably sue you... Why don't you discuss it with your prospective company?


----------



## Jynxgirl

What is submitted in the labour contract, is the valid contract. 

If they (the company you are with) is doing the outsourching, are you getting a bad vibe?? Seems odd question to be asking.


----------



## kamran1134

Actually internal contract means above clause is not mention in the official labour contract, but this is between me and my company.
Keep in mind that i am asking for joining govt organization.
thanks


----------

